# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پرستاری یا روانشناسی

## ponyo

روانشناسی روزانه مازندران یا پرستاری آزاد مازندران؟
دلیلتونم بگید . خیلی سردرگمم . پولشم به سختی جور میشه

----------


## azem

به نظرم بازار کار پرستاری بهتره من پرستاری رو پیشنهاد میکنم
میشه ترازتون رو بگید

----------


## reza2018

> روانشناسی روزانه مازندران یا پرستاری آزاد مازندران؟
> دلیلتونم بگید . خیلی سردرگمم . پولشم به سختی جور میشه


سلام....بستگی به علاقه ی خودتون داره چون زمینه کاری نسبتنا متفاوتی دارن.از لحاظ بازار کار برای لیسانس بازار کار پرستاری بهتره

----------


## ponyo

> به نظرم بازار کار پرستاری بهتره من پرستاری رو پیشنهاد میکنم
> میشه ترازتون رو بگید


۷۹۷۰ ترازمه

----------


## banafsheh

*من اگه بودم هزینه و علاقه م رو در نظر می گرفتم، پس "به نظر من" روانشناسی 
اما خب بازار کار پرستاری بهتره*

----------


## ponyo

> سلام....بستگی به علاقه ی خودتون داره چون زمینه کاری نسبتنا متفاوتی دارن.از لحاظ بازار کار برای لیسانس بازار کار پرستاری بهتره


میخوام بدونم ارزششو داره خونوادمو تو فشار بذارم . اخه روانشناسی میگن بعد فوق میشه درامد خوبی داشته باشی . نمیدونم واقعا ):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

اول به جیبت نگاه کن ، پرستاری ازاد از 3 میلیون تا 5 میلیون هر ترم خرجت میشه تازه پول خوابگاه و خورد و خوراکم داری ، اگر مشکل مالی نداری یا حداقل میتوانی این 4 سال (8 ترم) رو تحمل کنی ، پرستاری خیلی بهتره چون روانشناسی بازار کارخوبی نداره البته اگر خوب باشی و علاقه داشته باشی بهش میتوانی درامد خوبیم داشته باشی ولی تلاش زیادی میخواد نسبت به پرستاری

----------


## azem

> ۷۹۷۰ ترازمه


ببخشید کدوم شهر برای پرستاری مد نظرتونه

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> روانشناسی روزانه مازندران یا پرستاری آزاد مازندران؟
> دلیلتونم بگید . خیلی سردرگمم . پولشم به سختی جور میشه


سلام دوست عزیز وقت بخیر.
اول از همه باید گفت مقایسه کن ببین تو چه زمینه ای استعداد داری واسه روانشناسی اول از همه باید شنونده ی خوبی باشی اما واسه پرستاری باید اول از همه گذشت داشته باشی.
دومین موضوع علاقه ی خودتون هست.
سومین موضوع درآمد حالا این درآمد درسته یکیش رایگانه و اون یکی باید حدود 50 میلیون هزینه کنید واسش ولی باید خدمتتون عرض کنم که بازار کار پرستاری خیلی خیلی بهتر از روانشناسی هست :Yahoo (79):

----------


## ZAPATA

> روانشناسی روزانه مازندران یا پرستاری آزاد مازندران؟
> دلیلتونم بگید . خیلی سردرگمم . پولشم به سختی جور میشه


پرستاری بیشتر توش نون داره
روانشناسی هم علاقه میخاد هم قدرت بیان میخاد هم توان ارتباطی خوب میخاد هم مطالعه و به روز شدن با علم روز جهانی رو میخاد هم اعتماد سازی واسه جذب افراد رو میخاد ...... ! 
...............
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ponyo

> ببخشید کدوم شهر برای پرستاری مد نظرتونه


ساری

----------


## reza2018

> میخوام بدونم ارزششو داره خونوادمو تو فشار بذارم . اخه روانشناسی میگن بعد فوق میشه درامد خوبی داشته باشی . نمیدونم واقعا ):


بهتره از منابع دقیق تر تحقیق کنی.....کتاب "کدام رشته را انتخاب کنیم " نشر دریافت الان فهرستشو دیدم هم رشته پرستاری وهم روان شناسی رو بررسی کرده..میتونه کمک کننده باشه.

راستی مطمعنی علاقت به روان شناسی هست نه به روان پزشکی؟! چون دیدم بعضی ها این دوتارو اشتباه میگیرن

----------


## ponyo

> بهتره از منابع دقیق تر تحقیق کنی.....کتاب "کدام رشته را انتخاب کنیم " نشر دریافت الان فهرستشو دیدم هم رشته پرستاری وهم روان شناسی رو بررسی کرده..میتونه کمک کننده باشه.
> 
> راستی مطمعنی علاقت به روان شناسی هست نه به روان پزشکی؟! چون دیدم بعضی ها این دوتارو اشتباه میگیرن


علاقه خاصی ندارم راستش . ولی خب اینکه جذابتره نسبت به پرستاری خب اره واسم جذابتره . اما نه مبدونم فرقشونو . مرسیی از کمکت

----------


## ZAPATA

> علاقه خاصی ندارم راستش . ولی خب اینکه جذابتره نسبت به پرستاری خب اره واسم جذابتره . اما نه مبدونم فرقشونو . مرسیی از کمکت


اگه به مطالعه ........................... فکر، روح، روان، نفس انسان ........................ علاقه داری ..... میشه ....... روان شناسی
اگه به مطالعه ..... پزشکی و پیامدهای فیزیولوژیکی مغزی ذهنی رو رفتار انسان ........علاقه داری .... میشه ..... روان پزشکی
..................
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ponyo

> اگه به مطالعه ........................... فکر، روح، روان، نفس انسان ........................ علاقه داری ..... میشه ....... روان شناسی
> اگه به مطالعه ..... پزشکی و پیامدهای فیزیولوژیکی مغزی ذهنی رو رفتار انسان ........علاقه داری .... میشه ..... روان پزشکی
> ..................


خیلیم جامع و خلاصه (((: مرسییی  فکنم اولیش جذابتره واسم

----------


## mohammad1397

ببین پرستاری خیلی بهتره چون هم بازار کار داخل کشورش خیلی خوبه و وقتی اوضاع اقتصادی سخته مردم روانشناس نمیرن!!دوم اینکه امکان مهاجرت خیلی بهتری حتی نسبت به پزشکی داره اونم تا چند سال دیگه که خدا میدونه کشور به لحاظ اقتصاد وخشکسالی به کجا بره پس پرستاری بزن کنارشم زبانت تقویت کن ...البته علاقه هم باید داشته باشی دیگه :Yahoo (99):

----------


## konkor-82

صد در صد پرستاری از روانشاسی بهتره
پرستاری از سال سوم دانشگاه میتونی بری بیمارستان کار کنی
تازه اکثر پرستارها در 2 جای مختلف کار میکنند و پول خوبی در میارن

----------


## ponyo

> صد در صد پرستاری از روانشاسی بهتره
> پرستاری از سال سوم دانشگاه میتونی بری بیمارستان کار کنی
> تازه اکثر پرستارها در 2 جای مختلف کار میکنند و پول خوبی در میارن


میگن برای دولتی ها از ترم چهار به بعد کار جور میشه اما ازاد نه . درسته؟

----------


## ponyo

اهم بازم نیازمند نظرات دیگرانیم

----------

